# Got 10g of MK677 please HELP.



## MrInsensitive (Dec 2, 2020)

I had NO FREAKING CLUE what I was doing. I thought “hey powder is cheaper man”. But didn’t realize that 1,000mg of this (1g) is extremely small. Literally like 20 some doses of this stuff amounts to almost nothing in my hand. 
no clue how to mix it. Nothing. 
so here’s the question of the day. 
Can I just dump 900mg of liquid ostarine into this container and mix it to be able to kind of measure doses of this stuff? 
I don’t have pg300 
I don’t have a way to heat it up. 
just throwing ideas out there. 
I licked the lid so I’m pretty sure I got my weekly dose :/


----------



## dragon1952 (Dec 2, 2020)

https://www.sarmxxl.com/2020/07/07/how-to-make-sarm-liquids-capsules-sarmxxl/


----------



## Jin (Dec 2, 2020)

Two words: Giant Line.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 2, 2020)

Jin said:


> Two words: Giant Line.


Dude I just died!,! Hahahaa


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 2, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> https://www.sarmxxl.com/2020/07/07/how-to-make-sarm-liquids-capsules-sarmxxl/


Thanks brother. I appreciate that. The only other thing I found was mixing everclear with pg300


----------



## lfod14 (Dec 2, 2020)

MrInsensitive said:


> But didn’t realize that 1,000mg of this (1g) is extremely small. Literally like 20 some doses of this stuff amounts to almost nothing in my hand.



It's enough to make a normal sized retail bottle of the stuff, but without solvent it's pretty pointless. pretty sure Ethanol and Water would be correct for MK, not PEG if I remember right.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2020)

I cap my own powders... but I also have an analytical balancer with 0.1mg resolution. Got it from a college surplus auction, cost me $30. I also have these ultra tiny microdose measuring spoons I use in combination with the analytical balancer. 

So what I do is find out how much each powder weighs using the individual microdose spoons. Then it's just a math excercise from there... i.e. I want 10mg per dose, and my black microdose spoon gives me 5mg... so I use 2 scoops per capsule. It sounds complex, but it's really not... and it only takes me like 10 minutes at most to make 100 capsules that have multiple raw powders stacked in them.

Alternatively, you could just make an oral suspension instead. I used to do this with ora-plus. The only reason I don't do this anymore is because raw powders keep longer, and it's easier to combine separate oral substances in a capsule as opposed to keeping 3-4 different suspensions.


----------



## Send0 (Dec 2, 2020)

lfod14 said:


> It's enough to make a normal sized retail bottle of the stuff, but without solvent it's pretty pointless. pretty sure Ethanol and Water would be correct for MK, not PEG if I remember right.



You can throw it in straight grain alcohol, or straight water, or in something like Flavor/Ora Plus. Just get the powder into your stomach and you're good to go.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 2, 2020)

Send0 said:


> You can throw it in straight grain alcohol, or straight water, or in something like Flavor/Ora Plus. Just get the powder into your stomach and you're good to go.



I haven't done it in years, but used to use the 189 proof everclear and some mio for flavor


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 2, 2020)

I ordered exactly what they told me. Propglycol. Food grade on Amazon. 
im antsy so I also went down to the liquor store and got 190 proof grain (95% alc) I mixed 39ml into the tub, gave it a shake and drew it up into another more secure bottle with a dropper. Giving me 25mg/ml. 
pit dissolved almost instantly.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks guys I really appreciate all the info. I dunno what I’d do without you.


----------

